# 50mile in a Boat



## HOBIE (Aug 17, 2014)

Me & a friend have done 50miles plus today. Very rough sea/wind/waves, stood all the way & my legs know they have done something keeping balance   Really enjoyed  Test run for the big trip to Glasgow


----------



## Laura davies (Aug 17, 2014)

Well done thats fab.


----------



## stephknits (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow, sounds amazing


----------



## KateR (Aug 18, 2014)

Well done Hobie


----------



## Bloden (Aug 18, 2014)

Sounds really exciting.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 18, 2014)

Talk about sea legs. This morning at work I was walking as if I was at sea. Really really enjoyed yesterday & cant wait to get to Glasgow so them there "Glaswegians" better watch out. My mate & myself do a bit cycling & would love to do a circuit of the "Sir Chris Hoy" stadium ?   Does anybody know if you can ?


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes you can, have a look at this 

http://www.emiratesarena.co.uk/cycling/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you very much "CAT"  I would be chuffed to do a couple of laps. I am on the committee of local Duk group & every year I have done something for them (raising money).    My Dad 82, Son 12, Me 50 did the Virgin Money Cyclone. That was 6 Tyne bridges, 12mile on a Thursday nt after work. Dad did it no bother                                                                               Don't have a date when we are coming up but should be in next few weeks


----------



## Cat1964 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hope you have a great time in Glasgow. Maybe the weather will be better, it's freezing cold here tonight. Brrrr ❄️


----------

